# air exchanger ????



## Don DeJ (Jun 16, 2013)

Friend was told by dealer her x1 needs an air exchanger ?? is this the air filter ??
Thanks Don


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't think so...the "air exchanger" i believe is located in the dash of the car or should I more accurately say behind the dash of the car. But of course you can google it.
What problems is she experiencing? 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------

